# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  Ban for Gold buying (Truth or Not?)

## heopas

Hello, i am new at this forum and i am interested for gw2 gold buying. Before i make any move i would like to know if anyone got banned for gold buying. I have read at gw2 forums that gold buying is not allowed and they can spot large gold mails (from logs) after that they are checking if you really know this person (one ip at europe and other at china).

----------


## hards123

you just answered your question.

----------


## heopas

So, how someone can buy gold ?

----------


## dzucco

Last i knew, you create a personal guild, put 2500 points on it and research guild bank. Put the guy on the guild, and he stash the money.

----------


## mmogolds001

> So, how someone can buy gold ?


Don't fret about it. In the start of gw2, anet was VERY strick with mailing logs. Due to wvwvw guilds wanting to help fund members transfers (thus sending 1000s of gold by mail to each other for gems) many innocent memebers were wrongly banned, and then unbanned. Anet no longer is as strict. Use account that is more than 1 month old and has played a bit and no problems will be had. Only "detection" they have for mail NOW is on new account younger than 1 month. So don't buy unless you play a while first

----------


## ouv

I bought 200 gold from a guy. I haven't been on this game very long. I bought it last week. I'm not doing it again for a few more weeks. I was thinking, what if I got a cheap account that someone sold, like a $10 account. I bought a shit ton of gold, had them transfer it to the new account. Then sign onto the new account, and slowly send my main account the gold?

----------


## HunterHero

> Ban or scame depends on which site u choose ,some is not legit which will cause banned. if u wanna gold,u can check buy4games which i think is great


damn this is some necrobump shiiii...

----------

